# Thanks Swift! What a great company :-)



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

As a newbie to motorhoming - we bought our Swift Bel-Air 730 in January this year as our first motorhome - I'd just like to say a quick thanks to the folks at Swift.

Through MotorhomeFacts they have (so far) kindly furnished me with the correct brochure for my MH when it was new and have now supplied me with details of the correct replacement part I need whilst on our European travels.

Although I've had many secondhand vehicles in the past I have never had reason to deal with their manufacturers before, and I have found Swift's courteous and prompt assistance to be excellent.

Cheers Swift,

Neil


----------

